# Ford 2000-3000-4000 (3-cyl ,1/65 -12/74) Shop Manual, suppl.



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

This supplement contains the pages that were missing or were incomplete in "ShopManual_Ford_2_3_4000.pdf".
If you have that manual already printed on paper, you just need to download this supplement, print it and make the manual complete.

This supplement is not needed if you are using the updated version of the manual (ShopManual_Ford_2_3_4000_v2.pdf).


----------

